# My Handsome Devil



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I bought the bike in Norman at Buchanans's. While I was in Minn. I was fortunate to be able to visit Handsome Cycles. I really like my bike that is influenced by Bridgestone and Grant P. The guys at the shop are really nice with experience from working at there dads shop while growing up.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

commutenow said:


> I bought the bike in Norman at Buchanans's. While I was in Minn. I was fortunate to be able to visit Handsome Cycles. I really like my bike that is influenced by Bridgestone and Grant P. The guys at the shop are really nice with experience from working at there dads shop while growing up.


Nice bike! ..Reminds me of Eric Estlund's work at Winter Bicycles...


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

They make great bikes. Wood front fender?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweet looking bike but I have to admit I would buy it for the name alone! :thumbsup:

BTW where did you get the fenders?


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks bamboo fenders made by Planet Bike on the front and rear that my shop ordered.


----------



## corwin1968 (Aug 9, 2013)

The images are blocked on this computer but I look forward to seeing your bike when I get home this afternoon.

I bought my Devil frameset back in March and finally got it built up in May and I'm extremely happy with it. Great ride that is smooth and stable yet lively.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

How fun I look forward to your pictures. Where did you buy your frame set? Mine came from Buchanans in Norman Ok.


----------



## corwin1968 (Aug 9, 2013)

commutenow said:


> How fun I look forward to your pictures. Where did you buy your frame set? Mine came from Buchanans in Norman Ok.


I ordered it directly from Handsome Cycles. I can't see your photos even on my home computer and I can't upload mine. Maybe my account is too new? ETA: a photobucket link works. Velocity Dyad rims, 40mm Schwalbe Dureme tires, Deore drivetrain & brakes. Wheels and shifters courtesy of Rivendell Bicycle Works.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I like how different your build is and the choices of components. Nice job and your Handsome looks great.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Ill post some other pictures this weekend.


----------

